
Can we stop bad-mouthing CSS in developer talks, please? - colinprince
https://www.christianheilmann.com/2016/10/05/can-we-stop-bad-mouthing-css-in-developer-talks-please/
======
johnhenry
While there is nothing inherently wrong with the language, there have
traditionally been vast inconsistencies across implementations such that the
whole "Peter fighting blinds" meme becomes quite relevant. Further, it's worth
noting that even the amazing demo shown on the page wasn't written in CSS --
it's written is SASS, a separate language that makes up for what many people
see as CSS's shortcomings. Even further, the page highlights upcoming
features, such as grid layout, which WOULD be awesome IF and WHEN they are
implemented in all browsers, but as we learned with CSS 3.0/3.1, implementing
certain features may not go according to plan. I agree, no one should be
belittled for using CSS as their "weapon of choice", and in fact, in many
cases, it is the best choice, but let's acknowledge that there are real
reasons to criticize it other than the fact that some think of it as "weird"
language.

------
moondev
People joke about everything. Just understand the context and don't take it so
seriously.

I live and breathe containers but still get a kick out of this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivpCKEiQOQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivpCKEiQOQ)

